# Bump and doodle a small garage



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

The architectural review committee for a small municipality required that a new garage be doodled up with a window on its side elevation, and a bumpout. These both, supposedly to make things "not so boring." Their words, not mine.

So we hipped a bump and the dormer over the window, to minimize the massing, even though the end of the garage is gabled.

We want to truss the roof structure, because the house has a complex truss package, and since we'll be trussing up there, we though let's still truss this, even though it has the bump and the dormer now.

Things were sized to work well with the 24-center truss layout, and the preliminary solution is shown in the pics, attached.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I love how government can tell us how to build something when it is just for aesthetics. I bet if they were paying for it on their own house, aesthetics would take a back seat to the bottom line.

Similar to here. If you want a remodel permit, you will also be asked to furnish new sidewalks, even if your property goes nowhere and there have been no sidewalks for 100 years.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

VinylHanger said:


> I love how government can tell us how to build something when it is just for aesthetics.


You ought to try building here. We have an HDC that is perhaps as tough as anywhere. NO vinyl.......Brick veneer? Stone? Only to cover the foundation. Picture windows? Forget it. Casements? Very tough. And that's just materials. Heights are limited, fenestration, balance, and scale are all on the table. You just learn to work within the system, because in the end it makes for a unique place......


----------



## Brick House (Jan 3, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I love how government can tell us how to build something when it is just for aesthetics. I bet if they were paying for it on their own house, aesthetics would take a back seat to the bottom line.
> 
> Similar to here. If you want a remodel permit, you will also be asked to furnish new sidewalks, even if your property goes nowhere and there have been no sidewalks for 100 years.


No, because they don't pay for things on their own. The taxpayers pay for everything so there's not much sense of accountability in government imo. I do get what you mean though, frustrating.


----------

